# 1960 Mercedes 190SL- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Been looking forward to this car now for some time, originally booked in with me about 2 years ago, then the date set back again for some further work to the chrome and underseal, finally last week I had the pleasure of it's company for 5 days.

With the owner having spent a great deal of time and money restoring the car over the years, with an engine rebuild, underseal, interior, hood etc... Resprayed some 15 years ago it was now deemed necessary to pay attention to the finish.

*Mercedes 190SL*

Started by removing a lot of the accessable trim, the joy of working on these older cars is that 1-2 bolts and it's removed.





































Due to the car only being driven on dry days, there was little required in the way of washing, just a light wipedown to certain areas.

Masked up and some pictures of the generally condition to the paint.




























Various polishing combinations tried, but settled on a Scholl Concept wool pad and M105, 50/50 example below.










*O/S Wing.*
































































*Rear Qtr O/S.*










Either side of the 50/50 example.



















*Bootlid to Quarter comparison.*










*N/Side Qtr.*

















*N/S Door.*





































*Wing-Door comparison.*










*N/S Wing.*



















*Bonnet.*



































Paintwork refined and burnished using M205.



















HD Cleanse applied.










Followed by Blackfire Wet Diamond sealant by hand, left to cure for some hours before removal.










Rear lights polished.



















Britework polished using Optimum metal.





































Rubber seals nourished.



















Engine bay lightly treated and wiped down.










*** Glass cleaned throughout.
** *Shuts etc.. cleansed and sealed using Prime.
*** Interior vacuumed and leather cleaned and nourished.
*** Final wipedown with Werkstat Glos.

All in all a total of around 35 hours spent bringing this classic back to a finish it deserved.

*Finished Results. *































































































































Another delighted customer departing.










Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Rob, really have managed to put some life back into the paintwork. End result is superb mate:thumb: The usual top quality write up & photography, some of the finshed shots are glorious:argie: How did you find it to work on?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

simply stunning :argie:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Gorgeous - it's only a couple of years younger than me - I'm a 1958 model - but my bodywork isn't as good as that.

I wonder


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Great work Rob, really have managed to put some life back into the paintwork. End result is superb mate:thumb: The usual top quality write up & photography, some of the finshed shots are glorious:argie: How did you find it to work on?


Thanks bud, ermm it was quite challenging, most panels requiring 4-5 sets to correct with wool, with the added bonus of typically thin edges to contend with, although it was also nice to be able to remove a lot of the trim that stood in the way.


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it :thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, amazing work. stunning car:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

That is just utterly beautiful. Something about those old Mercedes that just looks so right even today.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That have been an absolute pleasure to work on.:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and a stunning car


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

wow - fantastic work and an absolutely beautiful car !!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow :doublesho:doublesho

my fave post so far this year

what a stunning motor, and what a very nice crisp finish it now has

we all see fezzes,massers etc etc

but not these

looks fantastic

that is what im getting come lotto day ,


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, you were right, it would most certainly look fantastic in our garage. 


An object of unrivalled beauty, stunning, awesome : great work Rob, I am in awe : Some major paint correction and sensational finish.

Perhaps being an old fart I can appreciate this to the max :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Another top job there Rob :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Lovely work Rob she came up great :thumb:

Neil


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

this is a fantastic car!!!

great job


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow Rob lovely car this! new skool techniques and products on a old skool motor! Cracking work!
Unusual army spec grey paint to!

Chris


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Favourite write up of the year so far.

That car is heart stoppingly beautiful. Great results and images.


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Great machine!!! What a WORK!! GOOD!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> wow :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> my fave post so far this year
> 
> ...





B&B Autostyle said:


> Favourite write up of the year so far.
> 
> That car is heart stoppingly beautiful. Great results and images.


Thanks for the great comments guys, glad you enjoyed the write-up, makes it worthwhile.:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh that is just awesome, really enjoyed that.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

It s amazing!
Top work for an unbelievable car


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks Amazing. Top Job


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Fk me - stunning job :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## macca85 (May 31, 2009)

I absolutely love classic cars, and this is a beauty. utterly fantastic work, really good turn around. I bet the customer was over the moon, I know I would of been!!

Stuart


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

it looks better than new


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Lovely work and great writeup :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Stunning ..


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

What a gorgeous car :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fantastic MB drop-top and the colour combo - love it. Another impressive turnaround Rob:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

macca85 said:


> I absolutely love classic cars, and this is a beauty. utterly fantastic work, really good turn around. I bet the customer was over the moon, I know I would of been!!
> 
> Stuart





CK888 said:


> Fantastic MB drop-top and the colour combo - love it. Another impressive turnaround Rob:thumb:


thanks guys, it's been a labour of love for the owner now for quite a number of years, really nicely restored and only when you start looking about and get up close, do you appreciate that it's turned the time back on a 51 year old car.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing job Rob.

What was the paint levels like? Paint hard or soft?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

jonjay said:


> Amazing job Rob.
> 
> What was the paint levels like? Paint hard or soft?


Thanks Maz, levels were all over the place, not uncommon on a hand painted car of this age, paint was pretty tough tbh, most if not all panels needing several hits.

Hopefully catch up again soon

all the best

Rob.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing work, what a stunning car!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rob, there are some that understand the method of polishing and detailing and some that don't... I think you know where you fall :thumb:.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, very nice :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Just had to come back and have another look at this stunning motor. 

I now understand why you waited (patiently ) in anticipation for this gorgeous motor to land in your studio. It really is stunning now you have had your way with her :thumb:

A true classic in exceptional condition, big respect :wave:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Absolutely stunning... :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

wow wow wow, you very lucky man! Top stuff...


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning.

That is all.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning car looked liked you enjoyed doing that as I'm sure everyone would...... Great work and thanks for showing such a rare car.........:thumb:

Strange how colours come back round........


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful! :argie:

I bet it was a pleasure to work on. Stunning finish and great write up.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

What a stunning finish on that car, love your dedication - removing the trim to improve your results.

Excellent, really enjoyed reading/looking!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and a stunning finish


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I missed this before: lovely result on a lovely car. 

Could happily mooch about the South of France in that.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> I missed this before: lovely result on a lovely car.
> 
> Could happily mooch about the South of France in that.


Cheers John, funny enough when I looked at it I thought South of France.

Thanks for the referall the other day regarding the 997 customer.:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

No problemo - he was keen to come to us, less keen on the journey! 

Yes, I just had a vision of riviera roads, deck shoes and a whole load of sunshine.....


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Good god that is nice.Great work as always.


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

lovely car and work their


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work , just amazing finish :thumb:

What camera do you use for taking the pictures??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Racer said:


> Great work , just amazing finish :thumb:
> 
> What camera do you use for taking the pictures??


Thanks mate, I use a Nikon D40 with a Sigma 18-200mm lense.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Absolutly stunning. Would love an old SL... some day maybe


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

wow amazing work


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

A beauty of a car. Top class work and pictures :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

amazing work 

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

lovely car:argie:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice job, fantastic CAR!


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning motor- thanks for sharing


----------

